# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  nueva caja de magia borras 75 aniversario

## jmg

Pues lo dicho acabo de ver en la revista de hipercor que han sacado una nueva caja de magia para conmemorar el 75 aniversario con nuevos efectos como la bola zombie ,los pañuelos camaleón , las anillas chinas mini...


enlace:
http://www.magiaborras75aniversario....n-especial.php


saludosmagicos
lamagiadejuanmanuel

----------


## Ignagamo

No me lo puedo creer.... ¿que trae una bolsa de Cam** y los aros chinos, (a parte del Fp)?

Vaya tela... a este paso vamos a tener que dejar de hacer magia y meternos a payasos u otra animacion. Ya me diras la cara que se te puede quedar como un dia haciendo magia a los niños, uno salte y te desvele el secreto, para mi que los de magia borras estan poniendo demasiadas cosas en las cajas de magia, creo que deberian de poner cosas mas simples y no esos artilugios magicos que se podrian llamar como reliquias de la magia (como por ejemplo el FP)

Bueno, ahora a pensar posibles salidas para si algun monstruito te intenta desvelear o dice a sus compis, que en la bolsa esa hay un "duendecillo" xD.

----------


## magik mackey

magia borras es una herramienta para fomentar la aficion a la magia, la mayoria de niños que tienen o han tenido alguna caja de magia, en cuanto aprenden a hacer algun juego corren a hacerselo a algun familiar o amigo con toda la "ilusion" de poder sorprenderlos, cosa que tambien hacen muchos aficionados con mas experiencia, con el riesgo que ello conlleva, pero tener en cuenta que son niños y al hacer los juegos recien aprendidos, en su interior se esta fomentando la ilusion por ilusionar a lo demas. que es el ilusionismo si no...? magia borras lleva aportando en mayor o menor grado nuevosaficionados a la magia y seguro que entre ellos en un futuro habra mas de un mago profesional como ya los hay hoy en dia que tambien empezaron su aficion con una caja de magia de borras.

----------


## tredecium

A mi de siempre me ha encantado la magia...desde pequeño...y con 9 años lo primero que hice fue comprarme un magia borras...fue mi primer juego de magia  y aunque ya está todo perdido por ahí...lo sigo valorando...creo que es con lo que se inician todos los pequeños magos.

----------


## picas

Yo ya la tengo, xD

----------


## R_Cordero

Magia Borrás es un arma de doble filo. Fomenta una ilusión imprescindible para iniciarse y continuar con la magia siendo niño, pero creo que se podría motivar igual mostrando menos "entresijos" mágicos. Lo de la bolsa de C*** me parece una poatada en los webs de la magia. Creo que las cajas de magia borras deberían ser más sencillas.

Un saludo

----------


## MagNity

Pues eso mismo, yo ahora mismo estoy trabando la bola zombie y aunque creo que una buena rutina no lo estropea un amgia borras, si que nos pone a veces en situaciones dificiles,...
por mi parte, magia borras debería ser un juego para fomentar la magia, pero no nos equivoquemos, tiene un fin y es el de vender y al precio que sea, yo tengo dos magia borras, el de cartomagia y uno de serie normal de hace 23 años... y aunque le he sacado mucho provecho, creo que hay ciertas cosas que están para poder vender y no aporta nada a la magia, porque un niño a esa edad no puede sacar el partido que el juego merece, con lo que no debería tener acceso hasta una edad mas factible...

----------


## magomurga

u.u.... y la bola zombi :Confused:  Es una puta*a, eso y la bolsa.... Uff... asta donde llegara? No esposible formular una queja o algo?? xd

Un RuBiio^^

----------


## elmagobarreda

Por que no ? podemos habrir un post nuevo, y decir el problema, recojemos firmas y luego se enviar el link a www.educaborras.com, pero tendra que ser una persona representando a todo el mundo que a firmado en este foro. Puede que consigamos que paren la produccion de dicha caja, "75 aniversario", o que no pase lo mismo otra vez, o algo por el estilo. Por intentarlo que no quede...


Para hacer esto tendriamos que :

- Pedir permiso al administrador del foro MagiaPotagia (Mariano).
- Elegir un representante.
- Recojer X firmas minimas. (poniendo nombre, apellidos y DNI, para hacerlo formal)

Opcional, pero recomendable :

- Hablar del plan que hay en MagiaPotagia, en otros foros, para asi poder hacer lo mismo, y recojer mas firmas.


Todo esto es un tanto serio, asi que no hay que tomarlo a la ligera... Si se decide tendra que ser por votaciones, antes de ello claro esta, habria que pedirle permiso amariano y decirle lo que hay...

Saludos.


Saludos.

----------


## Némesis

¡¡¡Oh!!!! Qué tremenda desgracia!!!! Una caja especial con secretos secretísimos secretimísimos revelados!!!

¡¡¡Qué tragedia!!! Creo que Tamariz acaba de pedir la baja...

Voy corriendo a comprarme libros de ajedrez porque ya veo que tengo que cambiar de afición...

¿Cómo que queja? ¡¡¡Golpe de estado, directamente!!! Esos trucos, perdón juegos, que nadie conocía y que no estaban al alcance de nadie hasta hoy... ¡¡¡23-12-2008!!! Qué trágica fecha para la magia!!! Lloremos juntos, hermanos.

----------


## MagNity

Némesis, no te pongas así, aunque tengas razón (en parte).

Una- hacer la queja es inútil, no hay ninguna ley que prohiba la venta y además es la forma que tienen para vender... si no hicieran clásicos, no venderían tanto.

Dos- Repito que un juego puede hacerse de muchas maneras y creo que no va a perjudicar al mago, si al que solo hace juegos simples comprados de una tienda para hacerse pasar por mago en comuniones, que por desgracia hay muchos, pero un buen mago por mucho que sepas como lo hace, no deja de sorprender e incluso fijaos como el FP no ha muerto despues de que haya sido puestas en el 90&#37; de cajas de Magia borras.

tres- personalmente creo inapropiado los juegos que hay en la caja a la edad a que va destinado el magia borras, creo que hay juegos que realmente harían que el niño pudiese aprovechar mejor sus facultades, pero bueno, es lo que hay.

----------


## Némesis

Vale... Intentaré portarme bien y aparcar (¡DE MOMENTO!) la ironía a un lado.

Veamos...

Siempre que hemos visto un vídeo en iutube, en la tele o cualquier otro medio revelando juegos hemos dicho lo mismo. Y siempre hemos acabado llegando a las mismas conclusiones. La magia no se está muriendo por culpa de ESO. La magia, en todo caso, la deterioran aquellos que la banalizan, la maltratan, pero nunca los que la VENDEN. Y menos aún los que se gastan el dinero en ella, la estudian, la cuidan y, en el mejor de los casos, hasta la mejoran. Una caja de magia Borrás puede ser un buen comienzo... O uno malo, depende de a qué manos vaya a parar, pero en todo caso, esto último no es nada nuevo.

Segunda reflexión... Realmente esa caja lleva algo que no podamos encontrar en el Corte... Bueno, en centros comerciales grandes? Qué hay en la caja que no sea muy accesible para cualquiera que tenga a mano un ratón? Yo he visto niños de nueve años que tienen una bola zombi en casa... ¿Qué va a cambiar ahora?

Tercera reflexión, y esta es un poco más "comercial". Se habla de la edad a que va dirigido... Hombre, es posible. Pero francamente, siendo una caja commemorativa, yo la veo más como un producto para nostálgicos (yo sé de tres o cuatro de este foro que se la van a ir a comprar por patas). Y en cualquier caso, si finalmente el usuario final son los niños, no veo tantas diferencias con otros productos de esta marca que, aunque por separado, ya han incluído estos juegos de una forma u otra. Y el ejemplo palmario es el fp precisamente.

Así que menos lloriqueos.

¿Ya puedo volver a ser irónico? ;-)

----------


## elmagobarreda

Ok, captado, ya se me an pasado las ganas de quemar la fabrica de borras con coteles molotov, jajaja.

Y si, yo si pudiera me la compraria, porque soy un nolstagico... Tube la "classic" cuando era niño, tenia unos 6-7 años, hacia magia a mi familia, pero trucos sueltos... Y no muy bien la verdad... y hoy 23/12/2008, solo me queda el F.P. , que es el doble del que tendria que utilizar actualmente, una caja trucada y la cajita en la que se pone una moneda y se atraviesa con clavos... Que penita... :S 
Y como decia, yo me la compraria, pero prefiero comprarme un par de libros y material, y me saldra por el mismo precio.

Saludos.

----------


## chiripicajoso

os voy a dar mi humilde opinion:

1.no esta ben que magia borras incluya juegos taan fantasticos como estos pero van dirigidos a niños, con ese precio, las madres/pades no lo compraran y compraran alguno mas barato... solo un aficionado a la magia sabe que son los utensiolios y lo comprara o no (este sera mi caso probablemente)

2.tambien podeis pensar que es como una tienda de magia ya quer  hay muchas ciudades que no tienen tienda e magia y lo hacen por internet, pero pensar, si algun niño/adulto comprase eso en una tienda de magia no le juzgariamos tanto.

lo unico malo de la caja es que va dirigdo a niños pero tambien es bueno el precio ya que la gente huye a por otro mas barato porque total... los niños solo quieren ilusionar e ilusionarse con cualquier cosa....

----------


## Némesis

Desde cuándo lo malo de un producto es que vaya dirigido a niños? No entiendo esa reflexión.

----------


## chiripicajoso

jeje perdon no me explique bien en so ultimo.... lo que quiero decir es que los productos son demasiados buenos para ir dirigidos a niños de 6-11 años la mayoria ( aunque seguro que compra mas gente mayor y mas esta caja) y que con su precio le compraran otro maga borras (esto no lo tomeis al pie de la letra por uqe no es asi)

----------


## magomurga

Editado.. errores de lectura..

----------


## Némesis

Murga, el aire del Pirineo afecta al carácter, ¿a que sí? ;-)

----------


## bicycleto

Si fuera solo Magia Borrás... jajajaja
La semana pasada en Juguetoon, cajas de magia, con barajas radio

----------


## Xevin

yo creo k no es malo al fin i al cabo sia los niños les gusta la magia despues seguiran con ella, pero al niño k no le guste del todo acabara olvidandose de la bola zombie i todos eso juegos

----------


## Némesis

Por cierto...

Me he estado mirando las cajas y todas llevan el sellito del 75 aniversario, pero no he visto ninguna edición con la bola zombi ni todos esos otros juegos que decís... ¿Seguro que no es una edición de esas que sólo distribuyen en tiendas especializadas? Al menos en las tiendas de juguetes y grandes almacenes "normales", que es donde he mirado, no encontré nada.

----------


## magik mackey

es una caja de forma mas cubica, en la que pone "edicion especial 75 aniversario"

----------


## Abiloko

> Por cierto...
> 
> Me he estado mirando las cajas y todas llevan el sellito del 75 aniversario, pero no he visto ninguna edición con la bola zombi ni todos esos otros juegos que decís... ¿Seguro que no es una edición de esas que sólo distribuyen en tiendas especializadas? Al menos en las tiendas de juguetes y grandes almacenes "normales", que es donde he mirado, no encontré nada.



Llevas razón en lo que dices porque la edición especial sí que parece difícil de encontrar aunque la vendan en jugueterías o en hipermercados de grandes superficies. Si miras el catálogo navideño de varias tiendas de juguetes verás que hacen publicidad de ella pero por lo menos en las que he visitado en barcelona no la encontré todavía en ninguna, y sí en una juguetería de tarragona capital donde les quedaba sólo una unidad. Igual después del subidón de los reyes las encontraremos hasta en la sopa. Y como bien dice Mackey es una caja de gran formato, en forma de ortoedro como decían en el cole.

Saludos,

----------


## titostewie

titostewie:

-Hola xicos soy un nuevo, y espero que pa muxos años, un iniciado en el mundo magico de la magia y lo de magia borras me parece algo asi como un robo....En mi profesion pasa algo parecido pero con los productos del mundo de la belleza juegan con la ilusion y la economia de la gente intentando vender un efecto que no se consigue con esos productos y luego yo con mis products de calidad no me los compran dado que a bajo precio hay productos de baja calidad pero los quieren vender mediante una campaña de marketing que son buenos pues el magia borras es algo parecido a mi opinion.
Por cierto si hay alguien de alicante capital que me diga donde poder conseguir libros de magia que ando algo perdido gracias por todo 
recibir un saludo magico

----------


## Shade

En el hipercor la venden, al menos yo he conseguido la misma ahí. Y aunque a decir verdad a simple vista pudiera parecer un robo. Creo que merece perfectamente la pena.

Nada más que por la bola zombie y la bolsa de cambios, ya estamos casi al precio de la caja en si. El resto... vale, no merece mucho la pena, pero bueno. Tenemos un cambia pañuelos, y un par de cosillas, que aunque no son habituales para usar. Creo que siempre se pueden incluir en una rutina con bastante exito.

Todo eso en una caja que está pensada para niños. Así que pienso que no está mal.

----------


## Inherent

"Magia Borrás" ocupa un hueco en mi corazoncito , fue uno de mis juegos preferidos de pequeño. De hecho daría lo que fuera por conservar todavía aquella caja que tuve!! 

Eso sí, reconozco que en una tienda de magia mis padres hubieran estado mejor asesorados y los juegos que me compraran, mejor elegidos. Ahí es donde veo la diferencia. Fijaos por ejemplo que el juego de las paletas tardé un montón en entender cómo funcionaba. Y las esponjas está claro que tienen su miga. Eso sí, magia borrás incluía otros juegos facilitos, asequibles para niños que quieren comenzar. No sé cómo será ahora!! Desde luego, la bola zombie no me parece algo que se domine en poco tiempo.

----------


## magomurga

> Murga, el aire del Pirineo afecta al carácter, ¿a que sí? ;-)


No sabes cuanto....  Tenemos que vernos!!

Un RuBiio^^

----------

